

Ask YC: Anybody want to strike while the iron is hot and hack global capitalism itself? - risingsun

Chaos can suck.  But it can also provide wonderful opportunities since it is a time when institutional grips are weakened and during which confusion leaves room to squeak different things through that would have never been possible before.<p>Here's what I bring to the table; you pick the order of importance according to your experience.<p>- A vivid, 2 syllable URL that just grabs you, never lets go and keeps growing on you; it also contains the framework for the entire business model, so once you understand what the business is up to, it's hard to imagine what the heck competitors would call themselves.<p>- A 2-page business plan/presentation; the first page communicates the idea,the second the execution. Lots of pictures and whitespace.<p>- A business model built around immediate and continuously sustainable profitability on the top end first, meaningful social impact second, and rapid buildability.  There's no new "app" to build - if you know your way around the craigslist stack and can replicate something like cl, but on a much smaller features scale (although with greater eventual user scalability), then it's possible for you to build it.  And the business model is simple and direct enough to understand right away, no "Start, then "something", then success!"  The "something" is the starting point.<p>- A willingness to share equity according to your contribution; if you have the know-how and resourcefulness to build it, you can share an equal percentage with the rest of how ever many people are needed for a core founding team<p>- Hopefully it won't be necessary (see above), but if you prefer cash to equity in these shaky times, professional connections to a UAE-based private equity group (11 years business/personal relationship with key person) that can invest quickly no matter the state of U.S. markets.  But this may not even be necessary since if its built, it can be turned on, if it's on, it has a way to make (ad-free)profit ASAP.<p>If any of this seems interesting, send something you feel is relevant (intro email, questions, resume, project work, your own ideas on the subject): risingsun "at" ymail "dot" com.<p>Unfortunately due to time constraints it is not possible at the moment to monitor this forum for replies, so if you'd like to communicate, please use the email above.<p>Thanks for reading to this point and enjoy the weekend.
======
UandIblog
So, not only did you just drop in to the HN community on a lark, with purely
selfish intent.. but you are actually admitting to us that you have no plans
to participate in the future? You are under the impression that this will be
an effective strategy to change the world? You are about as far away from
success as humanly possible.

------
nostrademons
Moot point since you're not listening (there's your first mistake), but:

> There's no new "app" to build - if you know your way around the craigslist
> stack and can replicate something like cl, but on a much smaller features
> scale (although with greater eventual user scalability), then it's possible
> for you to build it

What's to stop me from waiting till you launch, copying everything you've got,
listening to customers better, and keeping all the equity for myself?

~~~
thwarted
What's keeping you from waiting until this launches and then taking the idea
and running with it? The fact that this'll never be launched.

This is actually a good business model. For years, people have been toiling
with the three stage model: 1) whatever, 2) ???, 3) profit. This new method,
that cuts it down to 1) ???, 2) profit, is revolutionary! It'll totally
undercut everyone on efficiency.

~~~
nostrademons
Unfortunately, Wall Street has already figured out an even better model:

1) Profit!

------
noonespecial
A _two_ page business plan?! My god! How can you fail?! Here I am with my one
page plan like a sucker... Why oh why didn't I think of that?

------
SwellJoe
This is why "idea guys" can't have nice things.

------
davidu
A call to action! Followed by nothing!

